# Aragorn's Birth Place.



## Kahmûl (Dec 20, 2003)

Does anyone know where Aragorn was born?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 20, 2003)

Somewhere in Eriador. Maybe the same place as where Gilraen went to when she departed from Rivendell. There seems to be a Dúnedain settlement somewhere in Eriador, though we are not told where. 

Aragorn was taken to Rivendell when he was two, after his father, Arathorn was slain by a Ork arrow.(Elrond fostered the descendents of Arvedui after Arahael.)


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Dec 20, 2003)

According to David Salo, there is an unpublished note in the Marqutte archives that has their settlemnt being in the Angle.


----------



## Cian (Dec 22, 2003)

Indeed Tar-E, David noted:

'There is a short but hardly legible note which Tolkien wrote for insertion into the story of Aragorn and Arwen (and which was not in the event used); it includes information about the location of the Dúnedain. Because of the difficulty of the note, the information is not entirely clear, but it suggests that the Dúnedain lived in woodlands between the Mitheithel and Bruinen. 

Source: microfilms at Marquette University, Series 3, Box 9, Folder 3.' ~DS

¤


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *Aragorn was taken to Rivendell when he was two, after his father, Arathorn was slain by a Ork arrow.(Elrond fostered the descendents of Arvedui after Arahael.) *



Thought it was by Trolls? Possibly Bert, Tom and Harry(?) or somthing...there was a thread on it once...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 22, 2003)

Bert Tom and Bill I think...

Anyways I thought so too... I remember Isilidur and Boromir being two of the greater Edain to have been slain by an Orc arrow...


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Dec 22, 2003)

Cian returns!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back Cian!! We've missed you! 

Celeb I'm pretty sure it was Orks (maybe I should start using that too ) who killed Arathorn II, not Trolls. Especially as it was by arrows; I doubt a Troll could even work out how to use a bow..


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 22, 2003)

Aragorn's grandfather, Arador was killed by Trolls, three years before Arathorn.


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is my thread about Arador.


----------



## elvenwarrior (Dec 23, 2003)

*MIDDLE EARTH!* 
JK.
 
Anywho
I think either Rivendell or somewhere Eriador.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 23, 2003)

Aragorn was born in Rivendell I believe.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 23, 2003)

No he wasn't. Read the other posts in the thread.


----------

